# Cold Light of Day



## Nigeljay (Dec 1, 2010)

Just as a bit of interesting info. for those in the Marina Alta area, last year a movie was shot in the Javea, Moraira, Valencia area called The Cold Light of Day. If you go onto IMDB and search the film title and click on the trailer you will see some recognisable shots. Early in the trailer there is a shot of the El Portet road from a helicopter looking back toward Moraira marina.
Anyway, if you have the time and the inclination, have a look.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you for the info, it has an impressive cast list, and looks as though it will be a really good film.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

"Storyline: 
A young American uncovers a conspiracy during his attempt to save his family, who were kidnapped while on vacation in Spain. "

Just the sort of boost the Spanish tourist industry needs ...


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Just watched the trailers, looks like it will be a good action packed movie ! Thanks Nigeljay for bringing it to our attention, looking forward to our upcoming vacation/scope out trip to the Costa Brava!!
.
.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Goldeneye said:


> Just watched the trailers, looks like it will be a good action packed movie ! Thanks Nigeljay for bringing it to our attention, looking forward to our upcoming vacation/scope out trip to the Costa Brava!!
> .
> .


the filming caused quite a bit of excitement here on the *Costa Blanca*.......the film crew became regulars in my mate's bar



unfortunately they never brought Bruce in with them


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Goldeneye said:


> Just watched the trailers, looks like it will be a good action packed movie ! Thanks Nigeljay for bringing it to our attention, looking forward to our upcoming vacation/scope out trip to the Costa Brava!!
> .
> .



Blonde moment  ..... meant Costa Blanca... although we are heading to the 'Brava' are too.

We've had a few movies here in our small backwater in Canada, they sure do cause a stir, I was at our little airport waiting for hubby to fly in on one of the scheduled connectors from Vancouver... Who should drive straight in and onto the side of our little runway but Jessica Beil, her then on/off Boyfriend Justin Timberlake was flying in on a little private jet. Amazing how we don't normally have any customs officers here as flights from US are usually cleared in the air, yet on this occasion 3 showed up!! LOL


----------



## JulyB (Jul 18, 2011)

This looks quite entertaining - the last US action movie I saw partly set in Madrid was one of the Bourne films - but this one looks like it has more of the city in it. It'll be fun to watch and point out all the inaccuracies and go 'You can't drive there! That's a pedestrian zone!'

When I was a little kid the BBC filmed a TV show in my village and I loved spotting my house or people I knew in it. It's all good fun.


----------

